

Live video chat show with other HN readers today at 5PST - andrewvc
http://www.vokle.com/lineups/7861-hacker-chat

======
andrewvc
I'll be discussing the HN front page, live, and taking both text and video
questions as well!

Since the event is hosted on vokle.com any viewer can ask questions live via
their webcam, as text, or speak in a chat room.

------
andrewvc
Thanks to all who joined! That same link will work for our next broadcast
later this week as well.

------
jessor
will there be recordings?

